# Ipod touch 3G 3.1.2 Jailbreak



## Steve94 (4. November 2009)

Also es ist ja gestern diese neue Jailbreak Software (Blackrain/Blacksnow oder so) rausgekommen. Ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus damit und wollte wissen ob man damit jetzt einen, sagen wir, heute gekauften Ipod touch 3g mit FW 3.1.2 jailbreaken kann?? Bisher ging das ja nur mit alten Modellen die mit der vorherigen FW auch schon gejailbreakt waren ...und wie das geht wär toll wenn mich jemand ein bisschen einweisen könnte ! Weil ich mir zu Xmas nen neuen Ipod touch 32GB kaufen will und den will ich dann gleich jailbreaken um alles aus ihm rauszuholen...ein kumpel hat mir nämlich gezeigt was man mit nem Jailbreak alles machen kann!!!


----------



## Stingray93 (4. November 2009)

Steve94 schrieb:


> Also es ist ja gestern diese neue Jailbreak Software (Blackrain/Blacksnow oder so) rausgekommen. Ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus damit und wollte wissen ob man damit jetzt einen, sagen wir, heute gekauften Ipod touch 3g mit FW 3.1.2 jailbreaken kann?? Bisher ging das ja nur mit alten Modellen die mit der vorherigen FW auch schon gejailbreakt waren ...und wie das geht wär toll wenn mich jemand ein bisschen einweisen könnte ! Weil ich mir zu Xmas nen neuen Ipod touch 32GB kaufen will und den will ich dann gleich jailbreaken um alles aus ihm rauszuholen...ein kumpel hat mir nämlich gezeigt was man mit nem Jailbreak alles machen kann!!!



Soweit ich informiert bin gibt es in diesem Forum keine Hilfe ein illigales programm zu installieren...bzw. überhaupt bei illigalen Dingen.


----------



## Steve94 (4. November 2009)

Ein Jailbreak ist NICHT ich wiederhole NICHT!!! illegal!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. November 2009)

Dann lies dir das mal durch. LINK


----------



## Steve94 (4. November 2009)

Es gibt meines wissens einen kleinen Unterrschied zwischen dem Verstoss gegen Apples AGBs oder wenn ich etwas illegales (strafbares) tue. Ich will ja diesen Baseband kram gar nicht sondern nur die ganzen coolen Apps die NICHT (auch nicht für Geld) im AppStore verfügbar sind nutzen. Das wird ja wohl nicht strafbar sein wenn ich Frei verfügbare und legale Software die keine illegalen Dinge tut auf einem Gerät nutzen will!


----------



## Steve94 (5. November 2009)

Hier noch ein Beweis das ein Jailbreak nicht illegal ist: selbst Chip.de bietet eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung (aber leider nur fürs Iphone) und Downloads dazu an!  iPhone 3G/3GS Unlock und Jailbreak: So geht's - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2009)

Dass es eine Website anbietet und erklärt, ist noch kein Beweis, dass es nicht zu zivilrechtlichen Konsequenzen führen könnte. Es ist eine Grauzone, wo der Jailbreak noch nicht abschließend rechtlich geklärt ist.


----------



## Steve94 (5. November 2009)

Okay Okay entschuldigung!
werde mir woanders helfen!Ich bin hier fertig!


----------

